# TIA - Manuell Globalen DB mit Offset erstellen



## Heiti (14 Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

ich möchte mit TIA Portal einen Globalen DB mit Offset erstellen. Leider bekomme ich es nicht hin. Das Feld für Offset ist immer ausgegraut. Ich habe schon gelesen, dass es nur möglich ist bei einem DB mit Standardzugriff. Nur muss ich das ändern? Wie ändere ich das? 

Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich ein Neuanfänger bei TIA bin und von S7 komme. Also bitte eine möglichst Detailierte Beschreibung Schritt für Schritt.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.

Liebe Grüße
Heiti


----------



## rheumakay (15 Dezember 2011)

Du möchtest eine 1200er programmieren?
Du kannst einen neuen Baustein hinzufügen, dann DB auswählen , im selben Fenster steht "Standard kompatibel mit S7300/400" anwählen . 
Dadurch wird ein Offset im DB angelegt.
Dieser fängt grundsätzlich bei 0 an.
Der Offset wir bei den nächsten Variablen automatisch angepasst/erhöht. 
Diese eingestellten OffsetWerte kann man nicht verändern!
Warum möchtest du diese Offset Werte noch einmal verändern?
Oder hast du dich vertan und meinst Startwerte??


----------



## Heiti (15 Dezember 2011)

Hallo rheumakay 
danke für deine Hilfe. 

Ja ich möchte im Prinzip erreichen, dass diese direkte Adressierung vorhanden ist und die Variablen nicht einfach ohne Offset (mit "...") dar stehen. Ich suche leider nur den Button bzw. das Häkchen umsonst.

Nein ich programmiere eine IM151-8 PN/DP. Der Kunde besteht dabei auf TIA.

Kannst du mir erklären wo genau ich das Häkchen finde bzw. was ich umstellen muss damit ich ihn im Fenster "Neuen Baustein hinzufügen" sehe?

Ich benutzte übrigens TIA V11 Upd2. Falls es da Unterschiede zwischen den Updates gibt.

LG Heiti


----------



## MrEASY (15 Dezember 2011)

Dass die Adressen (Offset) berechnet werden, muss der DB übersetzt werden.
Dazu einen rechtsklick auf den DB und auf Übersetzen -> Software.


----------



## Heiti (15 Dezember 2011)

Ahhh danke. Genau das wollte ich. Ich hoffe die Frage war euch nicht zu doof. 
DANKE


----------



## MrEASY (15 Dezember 2011)

Heiti schrieb:


> Ich hoffe die Frage war euch nicht zu doof.



nein, ich hab auch ewig gesucht. Ob man das irgendwo einstellen kann, dass dies automatisch geht, weiß ich nicht, bzw. hab ich nicht gefunden. Das beschleunigt das Arbeiten nicht gerade. Nach jeden Eintrag in den DB muss dieser neu übersetzt werden.


----------



## rheumakay (15 Dezember 2011)

> Kannst du mir erklären wo genau ich das Häkchen finde bzw. was ich  umstellen muss damit ich ihn im Fenster "Neuen Baustein hinzufügen"  sehe?


siehe Anhang


----------



## miami (19 Dezember 2011)

Hast Du den DB schon angelegt, kannst Du ihn auch markieren und im Kontexmenü (rechte Maustaste) in den Eigenschaften das Attribut "optimierter Zugriff" (oder so  ähnlich) abwählen.
Vermutlich musst Du ihn dann noch neu übersetzen und laden.


----------

